# Sheet Metal Lamination



## HHBucket (Jun 6, 2008)

Hi!

I find myself in the position of having to laminate a whole set with sheet metal. The structure has a plywood or MDF substrate and I am concerned that merely using construction adhesive will creat bumps and bubbles. Any suggestions on sprayable or spreadable adhesives that will bond wood and metal? 

PS water FX are required throughout so waterproof adhesives would be good....I won't even get into the rust factor.


----------



## derekleffew (Jun 6, 2008)

Any number of contact adhesives should work. Link to one.


----------



## Van (Jun 6, 2008)

As Derek said, any number of contact adhesives should do the trick, as they are thing when applied. I didn't look at the link Derek posted, but one of my favorites is 3M's 100NF, you can get it in 5 gallon spray cans for large jobs like you are describing. Years ago I worked on a set for a Nike trade show and we used 100nf sprayed onto an MDF substrate. worked great. As for Water resistance, almost all contat adhesives are going to be waterproof, once they are cured. The real trick is, is the substrate. Some sugestions for that, EDPM pond liner laminated between the substrate and the sheet metal, or go with a "Marine Grade" plywood. Be sure however, if you are using an MG plywood to use respirator/ dust masks when working with it, as it often contains icky chemicals whis can be released during the building process.


----------



## gafftaper (Jun 6, 2008)

Van is definitely "Captain Adhesive" around here. If you can't find what he was talking about send him a P.M. about where to get it and alternatives. He knows them all.

_...he's also sniffed them all_


----------



## Van (Jun 6, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> Van is definitely "Captain Adhesive" around here. If you can't find what he was talking about send him a P.M. about where to get it and alternatives. He knows them all.
> 
> _...he's also sniffed them all_


 Yes, but I'm stuck on you.


----------



## HHBucket (Jun 9, 2008)

Shucks, thats sweet.


----------



## SHARYNF (Jun 9, 2008)

HHBucket said:


> Hi!
> 
> I find myself in the position of having to laminate a whole set with sheet metal. The structure has a plywood or MDF substrate and I am concerned that merely using construction adhesive will creat bumps and bubbles. Any suggestions on sprayable or spreadable adhesives that will bond wood and metal?
> 
> PS water FX are required throughout so waterproof adhesives would be good....I won't even get into the rust factor.



Van is the expert here, but on occasion I have found that using these type of materials can make things easier depending on the design and where you are in the process, and do you need metal or to look like metal

Nevamar - Company Information - Product Catalog/Order Samples

Sharyn


----------



## Van (Jun 10, 2008)

Don't call me an Expert! 
It makes me blush.......
Those metalic laminates are really cool, however, for large or high use areas, that may be subject to scratching etc., they are really f'ing expensive.


----------



## gafftaper (Jun 11, 2008)

I guess I would have thought about something like wallpapering the whole set with emergency space blankets. They are cheap and you could glue them on to a set and it would be seriously shiny metal. But it depends on the look you need. If it's more of a dull galvanized sheet metal look you need it sounds more like work for a good scenic painter than the real deal.


----------



## HHBucket (Jun 11, 2008)

Unfortunately, it's the sound they're looking for-- the two water fx hitting the metal. This is a rebuild of a previous production and they simply lidded the whole set with sheet metal. We're trying to dull the sound at least a little so the actors can be heard this time around, so I've lidded the flats with MDF to dull what I can. My biggest concern is attempting to use as few fasteners as possible so metal corners and the like aren't sticking up and cutting folks.


----------



## Van (Jun 11, 2008)

You may this already but, they make these thing and I can't remember what you call them but you use them when building showers or installing 14" paneling in a kitchen. they make several different profiles; inside and outside corners, flat seams, endcaps. May something like thiscould help in the safety area. If your framing were a bit narrow, and you used 1/4" MDF, this might work.


----------

